# CITIZEN 7 EAGLE (1990 nos)



## Reno

Off-center lume dot :think:


----------



## Reno

*Wristshots*


----------



## AlbertaTime

You scored on that one, Reno.

Besides being a _great_ looking watch, I've always thought the Eagle logo was/is beautiful.


----------



## Reno

AlbertaTime said:


> You scored on that one, Reno.
> 
> Besides being a _great_ looking watch, I've always thought the Eagle logo was/is beautiful.


:thanks AT

And you should hear the _click_ of the bezel 

It's one of the most beautiful I've heard&#8230; a _metallic_ sound, perfectly clear & sharp :-!


----------



## winterdrops

I guess a rare citizen, but particularly this is an excellent design. It seems like a dark knight


----------



## Reno

winterdrops said:


> I guess a rare citizen, but particularly this is an excellent design. It seems like a dark knight


Thanks WD 

What caught my attention is its close resemblance with this watch :










TUDOR Hydronaut 2

_Weird_ hey ? 

Even weirder, the CITIZEN is supposed to be the oldest :think:


----------



## Reno

Reno said:


> Thanks WD
> 
> What caught my attention is its close resemblance with this watch :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUDOR Hydronaut 2
> 
> _Weird_ hey ?
> 
> Even weirder, the CITIZEN is supposed to be the oldest :think:


I've ordered a bracelet&#8230;









I want the full _Hydronaut look_ !! :-d


----------



## winterdrops

that means not only asian companies make replicas but also some famous european companies copy such beautiful designs. You have unique watch, use in best days. I've loved it.


----------



## Reno

winterdrops said:


> that means not only asian companies make replicas but also some famous european companies copy such beautiful designs. You have unique watch, use in best days. I've loved it.


Thanks 

Anyhow, I'd really like to know the end of the story, regarding the TUDOR Hydronaut&#8230; I can't believe a company like that would jeopardize its reputation rebadging an existing model :think:


----------



## winterdrops

Reno said:


> Thanks
> 
> Anyhow, I'd really like to know the end of the story, regarding the TUDOR Hydronaut&#8230; I can't believe a company like that would jeopardize its reputation rebadging an existing model :think:


By the way Reno, where did you find this model, it is still an existing model or vintage? and Can anybody get it (Like me  ) and how ?


----------



## Reno

winterdrops said:


> By the way Reno, where did you find this model, it is still an existing model or vintage? and Can anybody get it (Like me  ) and how ?


I got mine from ebay seller *myretrowatches*.

Here is one auction :

VINTAGE CITIZEN 7 AUTOMATIC DIVERS WATCH NOS 1990S MINT en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 05-nov.-10 10:28:08 Paris)

He still has the white dial model as well |>









VINTAGE CITIZEN 7 AUTOMATIC DIVERS WATCH NOS 1990S MINT en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 12-nov.-10 19:18:28 Paris)


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

danyb23 said:


> Nice Watches!b-)
> I think you spend a lot of money on them!


Well, not that much actually :-d

I got this one for *less than 60 €* |>

+38€ for the bracelet :-x


----------



## Reno

I've just received the new bracelet.

It's a Jubilee-type bracelet (with solid links).
It's OK, though a bit pricey for the quality (folded end links).

The end links are not _perfectly_ adjusted to the case ; then again this bracelet is not designed to go on this specific watch.

I used pliers to flatten them and now the result is quite good 

The buckle looks good, even if the quality isn't fantastic either. Oh well.

Here are the pics :

















































































*Markings* on the bracelet :think:



















I _seriously_ doubt this is 18K white gold ;-)

I had the hardest time trying to remove the last link near the buckle&#8230; then to screw it back o|














































As you can see, the end link are not perfectly fit to the case :-/























































So, what do you guys think ? ;-)









Next to the SUB ;-)


----------



## Craig.C

Reno, 

I think it looks fantastic.
What size is the lug width? I am gong to copy you and I want to get the band inbound so it will be here when the watch arrives. Do you think it is high quality? It looks like it is in your pictures. A remarkable similarity to the Tudor watch.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Reno

Craig.C said:


> Reno,
> 
> I think it looks fantastic.
> What size is the lug width? I am gong to copy you and I want to get the band inbound so it will be here when the watch arrives. Do you think it is high quality? It looks like it is in your pictures. A remarkable similarity to the Tudor watch.
> 
> Thanks
> Craig


Hi Craig,

The lug width is *20 mm*.

I have mitigated feelings about this bracelet. It's OK, but I thought it would feel more _solid_, when I was looking at the seller's pics :think:

It gives me the same impression than a Jubilee bracelet.

Keep in mind *this bracelet wasn't designed as an OEM for the CITIZEN*, so like I've previously written in my review, it's not 100% adjusted to the case :-/ it rattles a bit.

In the end, I'm happy with it  , it gives the watch the _look_ I wanted, but I wouldn't describe it as a _perfect_ bracelet.

Yes, both watches are 90% the same. And until proven wrong, the CITIZEN is the older !

So far, this is what I could find about the TUDOR : it has better WR, better lume (it's almost non-existent on the CITIZEN), a carbon fiber dial, and a _Rolexified_ ETA movement.

The Hydronaut II is currently listed at this price :

The Watch Quote: The Watch Quote: List Price and tariff for Tudor - La Collection Sport - Hydronaut II - 20030 watch

The NH4000 cost me less than 100€, bracelet included ! :-d

I think I'll be keeping the Citizen ;-)


----------



## Craig.C

Thanks Reno. 
Your photography is excellent. I have bought several of the Alphas because of your photographic skills and nice reviews. I have the Citizen 7 coming from England and a 20MM band coming from Bandfever on ebay. I have bought several watchbands from Bandfever and have been very pleased with the quality and the fact they are solid not folded for a very good price. 

Yes the Tudor is out range on my watch buying budget, I would rather have many affordable watches than 1 or 2 very expensive ones. 
Thanks Again,
Craig


----------



## Reno

Thanks Craig 

Happy to olbige ;-) I discovered _Alpha_ because of WUS member Guysie's amazing pics so I know what you mean ;-)

_Affordable_ watches are great :-!


----------



## Reno

*NH4000 in the sun b-)*


----------



## andre.debem

*Re: NH4000 in the sun b-)*

This is definitely an amazing watch.
I have changed the rubber strap by a bracelete either.
Here it is!
My 7 eagle says hello !


----------



## Reno

*Re: NH4000 in the sun b-)*



andre.debem said:


> This is definitely an amazing watch.
> I have changed the rubber strap by a bracelete either.
> Here it is!
> My 7 eagle says hello !


Very nice bracelet, Andre :-!

Well, I'm sure the watch will get back on rubber sometimes, at least next summer :think: it looks good on both ;-)


----------



## andre.debem

*Re: NH4000 in the sun b-)*



Reno said:


> Very nice bracelet, Andre :-!
> 
> Well, I'm sure the watch will get back on rubber sometimes, at least next summer :think: it looks good on both ;-)


Thank you Reno !

:-!


----------



## Reno

*B&W pics*


----------



## Reno

*Nh4000 / 1990-2011*


----------



## Reno

*Black leather strap*


----------



## TroyNVie

*Re: Black leather strap*

Great shots, Reno -- I want one!


----------



## Reno

*Re: Black leather strap*



TroyNVie said:


> Great shots, Reno -- I want one!


Thanks Troy :-d

Here you go :

VINTAGE CITIZEN 7 AUTOMATIC DIVERS WATCH NOS 1990S MINT en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 04-avr.-11 00:52:03 Paris)

;-)


----------



## Reno

*Nh4000 on 'president'*


----------



## Reno

*nh4000 on 'president' - 2*


----------



## OldGreyFella

*Re: Black leather strap*

post removed, put in wrong place


----------



## OldGreyFella

*Re: NH4000 in the sun b-)*

Reno, brilliant photographs, you have a gift. 
I am reluctantly posting this because I know the disappointment you will feel. I also felt it because I too bought a Citizen automatic diver that I really loved. Unfortunately when I sent it to be repaired the Citizen repair centre returned it as a fake. I queried this, hoping it was simply a model they were unfamiliar with but they pointed out a few damning facts, the important one being that genuine Citizen watch dials have a dial number at the dial bottom, not just "8200 Japan". Check pictures of old Citizen watches, you'll see what I mean. The watch I bought was the same as in this post - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/need-info-older-citizen-eagle-7-diver-no-luck-google-497619.html
I have browsed this forum for a while and decided to post about the fake Citizens on relevant threads as a warning to others, especially as the tip about the dial number may help people. I was able to get a refund from the ebay seller, but was prompted to post because he is still selling fakes, and I want to help others avoid the trap. Sorry man, I know it sucks.


----------



## Reno

*Re: NH4000 in the sun b-)*



OldGreyFella said:


> Reno, brilliant photographs, you have a gift.
> I am reluctantly posting this because I know the disappointment you will feel. I also felt it because I too bought a Citizen automatic diver that I really loved. Unfortunately when I sent it to be repaired the Citizen repair centre returned it as a fake. I queried this, hoping it was simply a model they were unfamiliar with but they pointed out a few damning facts, the important one being that genuine Citizen watch dials have a dial number at the dial bottom, not just "8200 Japan". Check pictures of old Citizen watches, you'll see what I mean. The watch I bought was the same as in this post - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/need-info-older-citizen-eagle-7-diver-no-luck-google-497619.html
> I have browsed this forum for a while and decided to post about the fake Citizens on relevant threads as a warning to others, especially as the tip about the dial number may help people. I was able to get a refund from the ebay seller, but was prompted to post because he is still selling fakes, and I want to help others avoid the trap. Sorry man, I know it sucks.


Thanks !

Well, this model has always been "discussed", so your testimony is interesting anyway.

Do you have personal pics of the model you purchased ? :think:

You made me curious, so I decided to open the watch&#8230; here's what I found :























































So, we know where this *8200* comes from&#8230;


















The mystery thickens :think:


----------



## OldGreyFella

*Re: NH4000 in the sun b-)*

Heres a couple of pictures of mine. I cracked the glass when trying to remove the cyclops (something I have done sucessfully before). That was when I sent it to the Citizen repair centre and discovered it was a fake. Was a brilliant watch, though, was very accurate, the movement felt great, planned to get a better strap and wear it every day. It probably had a genuine Miyota movement, but the case was definitely fake as was explained to me by the Citizen technical people, the model number on the back referred to a square-faced watch, the clasp was not a style Citizen ever used, and the dial number was missing, just '8200 Japan'. 
I should have been wary of the fact that several watches seemed to have the same serial number, when I queried that the seller suggested maybe Citizens didnt have serial numbers. I was too new to this to doubt him. The fact that the numbers on the back are not stamped but etched lightly is another give-away I reckon.

I see by your pictures the movement looks a lot older than the 'NOS' case. I 'm sorry I never took a picture of mine before returning it.

Hope these pics turn out okay I am new to this
.














After that I decidied I wanted a genuine Citizen so bought a fairly battered one on ebay, with a stuck and scratched bezel and badly tarnished hands. I freed up the bezel and picked up a bezel insert and hands that were different (but fit)on ebay and am quite pleased with the result. Picture below :


----------



## Reno

*Citizen NH4000 - NATO*


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH4000 - Oyster bracelet*

I wanted to try a more rugged style&#8230; so I tried to put the *NH4000* on a brushed Alpha _Oyster_ bracelet


----------



## sjb

*Re: CITIZEN NH4000 - Oyster bracelet*

Some great photo's Reno.
I have 2 of these,black same as yours, & a white faced one....superb watches!


----------



## Reno

*Re: CITIZEN NH4000 - Oyster bracelet*



sjb said:


> Some great photo's Reno.
> I have 2 of these,black same as yours, & a white faced one....superb watches!


Thanks Steve 

Yeah, they're great watches, aren't they ? ;-)

But I can't seem to find them anymore on the bay :think:


----------



## Dicknixon

I have to agree with OldGreyFella, these watches are fake. 
I had one the same as him, but thi forum alerted me to it being not right and I managed to get a refund from the eBay seller. It was a nice solid watch, and I was looking forward to wearing it, but when I found out wasn't real I just wanted it out of my sight. 
I can't understand people who buy and wear fakes. I also can't believe the websites openly selling "reproduction" watches.


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH-4000 / NATO*


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH4000 - ZRC lizard strap*


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH4000 • Oyster bracelet*


----------



## shannah

*Re: CITIZEN NH4000 • Oyster bracelet*

Wow what an awesome watch collection you have..I am fond of collecting antique watches..


----------



## Reno

*Re: CITIZEN NH4000 • Oyster bracelet*



shannah said:


> Wow what an awesome watch collection you have..I am fond of collecting antique watches..


Thank you, shannah. And welcome to WUS


----------



## DucanAndersonWatchDealer

Some nice close-ups mate!


----------



## Reno

DucanAndersonWatchDealer said:


> Some nice close-ups mate!


Thanks Ducan ;-)


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Great pictures and I appreciate all the strap combos! 

Do you guys who have one of these watches have any idea wat the dial diameter is? I just picked one up from ebay and am wondering if I can mod it with a new dial.


----------



## Reno

KarmaToBurn said:


> Great pictures and I appreciate all the strap combos!
> 
> Do you guys who have one of these watches have any idea wat the dial diameter is? I just picked one up from ebay and am wondering if I can mod it with a new dial.


Thanks KTB, and welcome to WUS !

About the dial Ø, I can't tell&#8230; because of the _flange_. Could be 27 or 29mm :think:


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN Turnograph • Jubilee bracelet*


----------



## JoshuaTeo

*Re: CITIZEN Turnograph • Jubilee bracelet*

Your pictures are stunning & vibrant ! may i know what camera you are using ?


----------



## Reno

*Re: CITIZEN Turnograph • Jubilee bracelet*



JoshuaTeo said:


> Your pictures are stunning & vibrant ! may i know what camera you are using ?


Thanks a lot, JoshuaTeo !

I used a *FUJI S7000* for nearly 10 years, but recently, the zoom's motorization failed, so I thought it was time to replace my faithful camera.

I purchased another FUJI, the *HS25 EXR*

I'm still learning to use it properly, but it's a nice camera.


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH4000 • SMP bracelet*


----------



## sandhya

massage in Dubai

what a awesome site ...........i really impressed with your blog..............the pictures looks so dashing..............i definitely purchase these watches..........good job.......keep it up.......thanks for sharing


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH4000 • SMP bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH 4000 • 'Tudor' bracelet*


----------



## Timeless_Style

Wow, nice. Such a modern classic kinda vibe it gives. Gives me something to think about


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN 'Hydronaut' • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH 4000 • Black nylon strap*


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN NH4000 • Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN 'Hydronaut' • Black nylon strap*


----------



## smurfdon

Good and quality design.


----------



## Reno

*CITIZEN 'Hydronaut' • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*NH 4000 + SK Crystal*


----------



## Reno




----------



## andmont_7

Cool piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

